# Several wonderful rescues in UT need new homes



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm posting some of my rescues here to help network them, none of these dogs are in any danger of being euthanized, however some of them are living in a boarding kennel at the moment due to a lack of foster homes, and would love to be out of the kennel and back in a real home! Out of state inquiries are welcome, however under no circumstances will I ship a dog, so if you're out of area you'll either need to drive to pick a dog up if you want to adopt a dog from me, or most of my dogs are small enough that you can purchase a plane ticket, and I can either fly to you with the dog, or you can fly to the closest airport to me and the dog can ride in the cabin. You can see a complete list of my rescues at http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/iggypalacerescue.html

- Boo is one of my favorites and I just don't get why he's still here! He's a darling little blue and tan Min Pin. I rescued Boo with a bunch of mill dogs over a year ago now. He is hypothyroid but is very well and easily managed on thyr0-oid supplement twice a day. He is not your typical Min Pin, he isn't a yapper and loves everyone and every thing, I've never met a sweeter Min Pin!
- Berry needs a very quiet, sedate household with another social dog, she's an Italian Greyhound, also a mill dog, who's having a hard time letting her past go. The emotional scars the mill left on her run deep, she is a very sweet and loving girl once you've earned her trust, but it takes a long time!
- Gracie is also an Italian Greyhound and just breaks my heart, she's sweet, social, fun loving, an all around wonderful dog! She's been returned THREE TIMES  The first because the lady didn't think it through well enough and found her more work then she thought, then because the next owner's father was diagnosed with cancer and the dog was "to much work" with her ailing father, the last was really sad, and she was simply returned because they didn't keep the yard cleaned up, and their kid got sick from playing with dog feces  I thought I was screening homes well but feel like I've failed poor Gracie, she is a fantastic dog with so much to offer!!! Very out going and social for a mill dog!
- Kenna and Louie, 2 more Italian Greyhounds, I will separate for the right homes but prefer to keep them together since they've been together a bit over a year. They just came back to me because their dad is getting married and suddenly decided that he doesn't have time for dogs anymore  I don't know where I went wrong - In 7 years of rescue I've only had 6 dogs returned in over 200 placed now, but this last group of mill dogs I just am having a hard time finding the right homes for I guess  Louie is a wonderful dog, very sweet, but can be a bit timid at first but warms up quickly. Kenna is just to cute - Her ears tend to fold ontop of her head, making her look like she's wearing a little hat. Both again are just wonderful little dogs!
- Titan, a mini schnauzer that is to die for, agility and obedience trained, great manners, there's not one thing wrong with this dog! I took him to stop him from being dumped in the shelter because the little kid in the home was tormenting him to the point Titan was starting to fight back! He's been raw fed and on limited vaccines his entire life, and I will only adopt him out to a home that will at least agree to a limited vaccine protocol, and preferably one that will continue to keep him on a raw diet.

Anyway, those are the big ones I'm hoping to find homes for soon, I have a few others but these guys have been in my rescue the longest, and really deserve to have wonderful forever homes!!! I can post pictures of any of them if someone wants to see them.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry cannot be of help for these wonderful dogs(will ask around I do have a friend looking for a rescue Toy Poodle)-- For the future, are thinking to adopt (next couple of years or so)-- Do you ever do any other breeds-- m not sure that we would be a good match for an IG--we have an very active 8 year old a cat a Giant schnauzer but on the plus side the dogs are never home alone and we take longs walks daily.
Also we are in CA and have no problem driving to UT for pick up....


----------



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

I mainly do Italian Greyhounds, Afghans, Saluki, and other Sighthound breeds, but when I have the space and there's a dog that needs me, I do take in other breeds - Let me know when you're ready to start looking and I'd be happy to work with you to find the perfect dog! I work really closely with Humane Society, and especially if there's a dog there that I think I might know someone interested in I'll pull something outside of the breeds I normally work with.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

OK thanks. Its is really the size and delicacy issue I am concerned about... I have always though Afghans were amazing dogs... But we are not ready yet... Will def. look you up when we begin our search... Thanks again.


----------



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

Ya, the size of an IG can be a problem when there's a kid and a large dog - However, that said, I get in alot of "biggie iggies" that would do great in a situation like that! Afghans are amazing dogs, they're the smartest breed I've ever lived with! Not as easily trainable as say a border collie, but both my Afghans and my IGs are thinkers - They can figure out how to get what they want, I have to keep baby locks on my cabinets (even the high ones!), keep my doors locked, and keep anything I don't want them to have up high way out of reach or locked up! I love dogs that can think for themselves, keeps me on my toes LOL


----------

